# Flounder action is HOT going into October



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Ever since Hurricane Harvey, the flounder gigging here in Rockport has been very good. Water clarity has been poor, but finding the fish has been easy if you know how to pattern them. We have enjoyed full limits every night since the storm. Things are looking good going into October, with improving water quality and larger fish hitting the flats in advance of the November run.

*10/1/2017*
I had the Ozzy M. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with East wind at less than 5 mph and high tide levels. Water clarity was excellent tonight, with very clear water everywhere we went and fish that were easy to see, even in deeper areas. We got on the fish fast, gigging 8 in the first 30 minutes. After that, we got more selective, gigging only the larger fish and passing up on plenty of smaller keeper size fish. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10pm (2 hours of gigging). The fish tonight were solid, with the smallest at 16", and the largest at 21".

*9/30/2017*
I had the Howard W. group of 3 onboard tonight, including his 7 and 9 year old daughters who did most of the gigging. Conditions were fair, with NE winds at 5-10mph, and very high tide levels. Water was dirty everywhere we went tonight, but we found a few small places holding good clarity water. The girls did a great job spotting and sticking the fish in murky water. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10:15pm (2 hours 30 minutes of gigging). Largest flounder tonight was 20".

*9/29/2017*
I had the Trey R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with a cold front that pushed trough just before dark, NNE winds at 10mph, heavy rain in the area, and slightly high tide levels. Water was dirty everywhere we went tonight, mostly due to the rapid wind change with this evening's cold front. We found a few scattered pockets of clear water, while avoiding the thunderstorms approaching from the NE. After the storms passed, and winds relaxed, the fishing got better, with scattered flounder holding very shallow over mud and shell bottom. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 11:15pm (3 hours 15 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
October: 2, 3, 15, 23
November: closed season
December: 12-14, 18-22, 26-31*

_ ***Due to local hotel/motel damage from Hurricane Harvey, I am offering FREE lodging for my booked customers, at the guest suite at my house (2 queen beds, 1 bath, sleeps 4), if needed. I understand that lodging is hard to come by right now, but don't cancel your trip until you talk to me, as I have several options available for lodging***_

I also offer "late trips" after I get done with my first group. These trips usually leave the dock between 11pm-1am. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice, just call for availability.

Prices: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

 Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It's October, and Rick still has available dates. Under "normal" circumstances, you wouldn't be able to get near an open date this time of year. If you've ever thought about taking a floundering trip, this is an opportunity. As you can see, the fish didn't blow away. The flounder are already much bigger and fatter than they were in the middle of summer. This time of the year they aren't flatfish so much as they are fatfish. 

The town is messy, but very functional. If you want to show support, come down and do what you always do. And stab some big October flounder while you're at it.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for the support POCJetty...

Just today, all of my remaining October dates booked up. Please see below revised list of upcoming open dates. Don't forget that I also do "late trips", and I have plenty of October nights open for a second trip, just call and ask for availability....

*Upcoming open dates:
October: completely booked
November: closed season
December: 12-14, 18-22, 26-31

*Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Figured I might as well put a copy of this here, too. I was talking to someone just today who had been out with Rick. Said he was kind of nervous about the cost before, but loved it so much, they plan to do it again.



pocjetty said:


> That's probably the best advice you could get. I've only met Rick face to face once, but I know many people who've gone out with him. And he's out on a lot of the nights I'm out on. I've floundered just about my whole life, and I get my share of flounder. But I don't have to hesitate saying that he's better than I am.
> 
> I do know the guy who built his boat, and I kept an eye on it being put together. It's by far the best flounder boat I've ever seen, and I'm a fanatic on the subject. He can get you out safely on a lot of nights that most boats would stay at the dock. I can't justify that much money, since I don't do it for a living, otherwise I would have one just like it.
> 
> Rick does "late" trips - after he finishes his first. And right now is a perfect time to go. If you want to get your son hooked on floundering, a trip like that will do it. Then he'll be dragging you out there every chance he gets.


----------

